# my rat just had her babies



## joanne (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi just need to know when i should first look at the babies to see if there all ok or if they have milk bands,also i want to give mom some scrambled eggs,is it ok to put some in for her i think she had babies this morning or in the night.I have done some research but want any advice anyine can give.Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You might want to post in Accidental Litters instead of here, there's a ton of information in those threads. If mom doesn't stress out, you can check right away, but if she gets bitey or too worried, leave them for a day or so.


----------



## joanne (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks I just gave her some she was starving bless her


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Any updates on the babies?


----------

